#   >  Diamond F-23,

## US5EQ

http://www.cqham.ru/f23.htm      .   ,        :
 1.       .
 2.      .
 3.     ()   .    .
     ,    .     ,  .

----------


## US5EQ

.     , ,            .                  . 50           4 .  ...

----------


## US5EQ

> 


 C.    ,         .     ?
           .   ,   .        . ,  .

    F-23,-     .       ,            F-23.

----------


## US5EQ

> F-23 ?



 ,,    .  ,      .      .  ?

----------


## RV3SET

, .........

----------


## US5EQ

> .     ?


             ,         .      ,    .       ,  ,      :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## RA0CS

, ... , ,  .

----------


## RA0CS

,    ,   13 .

----------


## UA1CLS

7     ,  - "...".  ,   (),   .

----------


## RA0CS

> -  ,          .   ?


, ,   - .   : F-22  2x7/8,  ""            .
 "" F-23  F-22 .  :  F-23  F-22    20 /

----------


## RA0CS

> "... ",    ,


 "" (    ,     , )  : "  ".    .  - .



> ,  F-23, F-22


    .  :Smile: 



> ...     -  ?


.  -    .            :Smile:

----------


## UA9TC

F-23

----------


## UA1CLS

,   -      .

----------


## UA9TC

> to *UA9TC*:        ,    -   -         1,2 .


    ?
      15 .
   5    ,  .
 :Smile:

----------


## SkiFF_710

> ,   . .


 http://www.antentop.org/003/files/x200.003.pdf

----------


## Serg

> - .


 -      ,   J-        ,   "  ?".  , ,   1/4 1/2 5/8.




> -    .


,      , ,   - "".

,  ,       F-23 - ,     ?

,    (    F-22)      ? (         )


   X-200  RV9CX -   3 , .

----------


## RA0CS

> , ,   1/4 1/2 5/8.


.    ,   -    :Smile:     -     5/8: "... ,        ,       .            ."



> ...,     ?


       ,   ,      .        ,    -    ""   .      -    .   -  .   ""            .    , ,   ,     F-23  ,    " ". , ,  ,   -  ,         .

----------


## Serg

> ,        ,       .


        .             ...

,     7/8     5/8     ,         ...     :( ,      !


           ,      5/8  ,  1/2 ,           . "" 60     144  ...




> -     .


  -     F-22  .      -   ,       :Very Happy: 




> , ,  .


     ,        -   ,  - ...       ,       .

----------


## RA0CS

> -   110*.?


      103

----------


## Serg

> - , ...    !





> -     !


,          ,  2  1/2 L  J     ,     .    ,      F22, X200   "     " -  ,      :Very Happy:           .

----------


## R6BK

?

----------


## R6BK

> to *67*:     .    ,   ""    ?


 ,            .

----------


## Serg

> ,   .


 ,    J-  2,     50  ,       ,      ,      .

               "" (   ?)         . 

,       ,        R   Jx.

 ...

----------


## Storozh

........

----------


## Storozh

6

----------


## Storozh

:Crazy:

----------


## ru9tr

-       :Smile: . 
       -      .

----------


## ru9tr

- 5  ,         ,    .   .

----------


## 96

,      ,
    /  1350 ,    10,      5/8  2   470 2*5/8?

----------


## 96

> 430  2,5 .  32, , .       0,7 25  ( ).      .     .    ,  ,    - ... 
>   ,   ,  1,7 .


 ""

----------


## Conexant

> F-22   F-23


       ? (    )

----------


## lipton

4    ...

----------


## Centurion

!   F23     .     -     L1,L2,L3  ,    .   ?..       2.5.  ,  3.           ?
 !

----------


## Centurion

!  :Smile:           .    -(    :Smile:  ).

----------


## RU2DX

F-23     .  .       .            .     145  1.    10     6   .         15      -.  ????   ,   ????

----------


## ua3rmb

,    .

----------


## plyrvt

Diamond F-23

https://ypylypenko.livejournal.com/84220.html

              " "

** :
* 
* .

   .    (,   .),         .

**      ,    L      .

       .           ( ),    ( )          t = n*sqrt(L*C)
 L,  -  ,  -  .

   ,   , . .     sqrt(L/C)           deltaW = 1/sqrt(LC)

  Diamond F-23     3-  ,      L/C (     Ls + Cp,        L/C)

   (    )        .

          .         -    .

  MoM (HFSS ACA Solver)  FEM ( HFSS)

 ,      C   (     ) -    HFSS    MMANA  4NEC2    RLC.
  C   L -         .
    ,        ()

----------


## R0SBD

.   .    .    .    ,       ,   ,  ...

----------

